# Extension to Work Permit with no LMO



## katmoo32 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi, need some help please!
My husband is currently in Calgary, Alberta on a one year working holiday visa.
He got employment with a recruitment agency working at a large manufacturing company. After a couple of months with the agency, the actual company he was at were so impressed with him that they bought him out of his contract and he's now officially employed directly by that company.
Although his permit doesn't expire until September, he's wanting to start the process of extending the permit so there are no breaks in his employment.
The company he's working for have already said they cannot provide him with an LMO.
My question is, how does he go about getting his work permit extended without an LMO? The job he is doing is not on the skilled trades list and he has no-one out in Canada that could sponsor him.
He is considering booking a consultation with a lawyer but I wanted to ask opinions of other people first before he lays out $350 for some advice we could get elsewhere.
I'd appreciate any help anyone can give us.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

katmoo32 said:


> Hi, need some help please!
> My husband is currently in Calgary, Alberta on a one year working holiday visa.
> He got employment with a recruitment agency working at a large manufacturing company. After a couple of months with the agency, the actual company he was at were so impressed with him that they bought him out of his contract and he's now officially employed directly by that company.
> Although his permit doesn't expire until September, he's wanting to start the process of extending the permit so there are no breaks in his employment.
> ...


The 2013 WHVs will be available very soon and he can apply for a new one. He is allowed to have 2 Working Holiday Visas in his life. You should watch for the re-opening of the programme.


----------



## katmoo32 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, my husband is just turned 36 and is above the age limit to apply again. Any other ideas? I've emailed the Canadian Embassy in Dublin today too to see if they have any information.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

katmoo32 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, my husband is just turned 36 and is above the age limit to apply again. Any other ideas? I've emailed the Canadian Embassy in Dublin today too to see if they have any information.


He could look at the province and see what options are available throygh their own nomination scheme (if any), otherwise, he'll have to start looking for another job that has or is willing to apply for a LMO, or go back home.


----------



## firstchoice (May 30, 2012)

What is your husband's occupation?


----------

